# I need another critique :)



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Even though this guy is weak through the coupling with a rough topline (it will improved with proper riding and some weight), I really like him. He is VERY "breedy" and fairly level. He has a nice springy trot but is being ridden front to back.. he needs to have his mouth let go of so he can drop his head and raise his back (but you will do this if you buy him,, as I assume that is not you on his back). 

He has nice flat knees and large roomy hocks.. get some weight on him.. get his ring of muscles going.. and he may do very nicely. I wish he had a slightly higher neck set (it would help with using his ring of muscles).


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

At the risk of having Elana think I am a stalker :shock: I agree with her. Again. I like this guy a lot also. I cant articulate nearly as well as Elana, but I agree with her assessment once again. He is very attractive. Best so far for me.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

No that's not me riding him it is one of the rescue people. Also how do you increase his muscling (ring of muscle)?


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh yeah. He is my favorite too.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Scuba, the video didn't work for me before, but I just watched it. Bummed to see there is something going on with this guy-head bobbing every time he tracks right-rt front or left hind. Thorough PPE needed if you proceed. Otherwise he seems very amenable, and I still like his photographs. There's something about him...how tall is he?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Is "Crypto" part of his name or is he crypto? Just sayin'. Surgery would be an additional expense and risk.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Weezilla > he is 16.1h...I say the same thing with his head bob also, I'm wondering if his reins are too tight.

NorthernMama . It is part of his name...


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

scubadreams said:


> NorthernMama . It is part of his name...


Whew! He is beautiful.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what are you going to use him for ? what happened to his withers shoulder area on the right side? he looks slightly right side lame to me. Have him vetted.He would be Real pretty with some more pounds on him . he would probably be good for flat work


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

He is super cute! I wish he wasn't so long backed/ long coupled but I love his face! His neck set is a little low for my taste but depending on your goals with him it may not be an issue. I can't tell if he is "rein lame" from the girl bouncing around on his face or "lame" lame, but I would for sure do a PPE if you are going to get him.


----------

